# WTF Bianchi....a 1" threadless fork? In 2013?



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Lately I've been looking at the Dolomiti frameset. The website doesn't offer much info, so I sent in an email asking about headset/fork type and BB threading type.

Apparently the fork and headset are 1" threadless. Of all the standards to use, why that? There's still plenty of good 1" threaded stuff out there; not so much threadless. 

I'm thinking a shim at first, then if I can find the right one, grab an old Salsa steel stem, strip it, and paint it. Super dumb.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, i have a King headset and a Ritchey stem with a Shim on my Pista. It actually looks fine. The Ritchey stems are prety thin for being 1.250.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Got a pic? I was thinking something along the lines of a Ritchey Classic.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

No pic. The bike is in Chicago at home. I am in Phoenix for the next couple of months for work. Sorry.


----------

